# Makarov



## oppie (Nov 27, 2006)

What do you think of a Makaraov for a CCW? I've seen a couple Russian and DDR models. Both in 9x18 and .380. Those who own them seem to like them. They look interesting. Anyone know about the particular ammo requirements?

Thanks!

Oppie


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Stephen Camp has a couple of good articles on it:
http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/makarov.htm
http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/MakarovBersa.htm


----------



## oppie (Nov 27, 2006)

HI Revolver. Thanks for the links. I had thought that the only true Makarov's was either the Russian or E. German. Apparently I was mistaken. I'd love to here if any HGF members have anything hands-on experience. Thanks!

Merry Christmas.

Oppie


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a real good tip Revolver gave you as Mr.Camp writes very good articles on guns. Think about joining their forum also as there is a lot of good info there too.


----------



## bh-il (Jan 23, 2007)

*Makarov for CCW*

I have an East German 1964 Makarov in 9X18, and it shoots point of aim and I have never had a FTF or FTE in over 1,500 rounds of both ball and Barnaul JHP. I have had several friends and my wife shoot it, and all really liked it.
Two police friends of mine bought Makarovs for backup guns.

Just make sure you practice with it and make sure your particuliar gun likes what you are feeding it.

The East German and Bulgarian are usually considered the best and most reliable. Or you could try out the CZ's that fire the 9X18. I have heard great things about them from friends that have worked in that part of the world.
:smt1099


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

Oppie - I have a Bularian Makarov. I carry it about half of the time. I also have had no problems and shoots where you point it. The ammo is easy to find and usually costs $6.95 / 50 rounds.
The only thing I recommend is that you clean it EACH time you shoot it.

Here is link to Makarov forum

http://www.makarov.com

Message board button on left.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have several friends with Makarovs and they all have nothing but good things to say about them. They are a little heavy for their size and capacity but accuracy and reliability are much more important and that they are.


----------

